# [US] TeraFire.Net -- VPS Hosting @ $4.90/mo



## terafire (Aug 7, 2013)

​*TeraFire* started in 2012, originally to be have sole European servers. We decided to migrate our servers to the US, and have since rebuilt our business model. Our location is in LA, and we get great peering to Asia, and are fully IPv6 native.​ ​We offer KVM and OpenVZ plans at competitive rates.​
What sets apart from other hosting companies? For starters, we don't use SolusVM, or CPanel. We have a solid belief in  open source, and believe in the stability and capability of using opensource applications. For virtualization we use ProxMox 3.0 VE which is a bare-metal virtualization platform based on the tried and true Debian linux system. With billing integration, you can manage your VPS directly inside the client system. For our shared web hosting plan we use an actively-developed opensource control panel, Kloxo-MR, which is easy to use and offers a plethora of features. ​ ​To toast to our official relaunch we have offered many options for you to get started with your VPS.​All Nodes Are On 1Gbit lines.​ ​*15-day money back guarantee on all plans. 99.9% SLA we'll credit you for any service interruption.*​ ​ ​*Option 1: The Deal*


OpenVZ
1 Core
128 RAM/128 Swap
1 IP Address
10 IPv6 _(with a ticket request)_

20GB HD Space
_*(5 available and manually approved)*_
*Use Coupon Code: SUMMER30  for $15/yr*

*_________________________________________________*

*Option 2: The Package*

_*Instant Setup!*_

Pre-assembled packages.

 

*KVM512*

1 CPU Cores
512 MB RAM
600 GB Bandwidth
45 GB Space
1 IP Address

*$8.40/mo with Coupon: SUMMER30*

Order Link


 

*KVM1024*

 
2 CPU Cores
1024 MB RAM
2000 GB Bandwidth
65 GB Space
2 IP Addresses

*$11.90/mo with Coupon: SUMMER30*

Order Link

 


*OVZ512*

 
1 CPU Core
512 MB RAM // 512 Swap
600 GB Bandwidth
45 GB Space
1 IP Address

*$4.90/mo with Coupon: SUMMER30*

Order Link



*OVZ2048*

 

4 CPU Cores
2048 MB RAM
2500 GB Bandwidth
100 GB Space
2 IP Addresses

*$12.60/mo with Coupon: SUMMER30*

Order Link

 



*More VM Plans   *

*More OpenVZ  *

*Use Coupon: SUMMER30 for 30% OFF*

*Option 2: The Custom Job*

_Completely customizable VPS Plans. _

_Only pay for what you need. _

*Instant Setup!*

*KVM: *

*Starting at 8.40/mo w/ SUMMER30 *

*OpenVZ:*

*Starting at 4.90/mo w/ SUMMER30 *

 ​ ​We are hosted in Los Angeles at the Quadranet datacenter.​Location: Los Angeles, CA​Test IP 162.216.226.132​IPv6 Test IP: 2607:fcd0:ff01:4::3​(Test IPv6 is also our main website)​Test File: http://terafire.net/100MB.zip​ ​AUP Quick and Dirty: IRC OK, Private Proxies and VPN okay. No public proxies or VPNs. No spamming/mass mailing/SEOing with our servers. RDNS Available, IPv6 Available (up to 10 per plan) Domain Registration, DNS Management. Bandwidth overages won't get you suspended, but you will be throttled until the next billing cycle.​


----------



## terafire (Aug 8, 2013)

Currently updated to list some plans available. Questions can be directed at the Live Chat, via email, via ticket, or by phone.


----------

